
Debunking the Software Patent Myths (1992) - Tomte
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/int-prop/heckel-debunking.html
======
deogeo
If almost everyone working in a field that is to be 'protected' by patents, is
passionately opposed to them, and the almost sole defenders are lawyers and
multinationals... well, I think that tells you all you need to know on whether
patents for that field are a good idea.

